# Shark Bait Deployment



## 1gr8bldr

Casting a 5lb bait is almost impossible so many shark fishermen have begun to use kayaks to place their baits. After watching it done this weekend, I got to thinking. With these new GPS controlled trolling motors, surely something could be made that would take your baits out and return. A 3foot sealed over the top boat with battery mounted low so that it would upright itself with GPS trolling motor with the shaft cut down to only a foot. It could have a low flat back deck where your bait rides until you decide to give it a tug, causing it to pull off. I used to ponder this for placing baits while catfishing but the problem was that after a certain distance, the remote controlled boats would loose signal. But now with GPS trolling motors, this should be rather easy. Any thoughts, ideas or input from those who use these trolling motors. Can it be done?


----------



## Silver Bullet

I remember watching a fishing show back in the early 90's called Rod and Reel Streamside where they were deploying cutbait for catfish in a spillway using an RC boat.  They were not able to take their big  boats past a certain point and they were unable to make the casts needed to reach the fish.  They had a RC boat with a release mechanism on it that they used to carry their baits to the fish.


----------



## Deleted member 35556

Sure, it can be done, but it begs the question of why?  For big sharks, some deployments are in excess of 800 yrds.  I prefer to make sure that the Bait/Weight are deployed properly from my yak, no tangles, hooks are facing out...etc.  Yeah, minor details, but when you drop it from motorized vehicle you won't have that benefit.  Plus, with a yak, you always know it's going to work, it won't fizzle out unless you physically can't paddle it.  I'd hate to send $1000 dollars of mechanized deployment vehicle out into the ocean 1000yrds and lose it.


----------



## Apex Predator

Just swim it out!


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Apex Predator said:


> Just swim it out!


I would but I only have one leg now since my last trip


----------



## TIGHTLINES44

Ballon em out. That's all I do, all day long!


----------



## zedex

You have a few options at hand.

If anyone is out there with a jet ski, drop them a couple bucks to run it out or you can yak it out or float it out with a ballon.

 Another option is build something to carry it out.

 Something interesting I tried last time I was down that way involved using a sharks sensory organs to my advantage. We all know they can detect electrical fields and respond to them so I bought some of those little button batteries and embedded a battery in each chunk I dropped. Some pieces had no battery.

 Each and every hit I got was on a line that had battery bait. An interesting result. 

 For those shark fish from a boat, you can buy black boxes that regulate how much electricity you put in the water.

I am still doing some expiriments with the concept for surf fishers and will let you know when I come up with something conclusive. In a couple months, I will be headed back to Asia will I will try it a few times from shore.


----------



## jerry russell

Apex Predator said:


> Just swim it out!



Believe it or not we did when I was a teenager (bullet proof). I was never really afraid of getting chewed on but it is pretty dang hard to swim a long distance holding a 12 lb bonito. I do remember the swim backs being somewhat spirited!


----------



## 1gr8bldr

zedex said:


> You have a few options at hand.
> 
> If anyone is out there with a jet ski, drop them a couple bucks to run it out or you can yak it out or float it out with a ballon.
> 
> Another option is build something to carry it out.
> 
> Something interesting I tried last time I was down that way involved using a sharks sensory organs to my advantage. We all know they can detect electrical fields and respond to them so I bought some of those little button batteries and embedded a battery in each chunk I dropped. Some pieces had no battery.
> 
> Each and every hit I got was on a line that had battery bait. An interesting result.
> 
> For those shark fish from a boat, you can buy black boxes that regulate how much electricity you put in the water.
> 
> I am still doing some expiriments with the concept for surf fishers and will let you know when I come up with something conclusive. In a couple months, I will be headed back to Asia will I will try it a few times from shore.


We need to talk sometime. This has been a interest of mine for some time. Every fish has some ability to detect electrical impulses put off by bait fish. Sharks and my passion, catfish especially. I have pondered why on my river, 95% of the catfish stay 400 yds below the power house and come no closer. Why catfish are electrofished with little current of an old telephone. I have experimented with some weird things. I'll go even farther. When I am anchored sideways in the river and the water is smoking, NO fish, I repeat no fish will be caught downstream of the boat. Running 8 rods strecthed across a 24ft sea Ark, only the corner rods catch fish. I have seen it over and over and over. I ponder how the water crossing the aluminum boat, the atoms or whatever it is, is creating an electrical current.  When the water slows, you might catch a fish but when it cranks up, so I believe is the static electricity. I believe that if I would run a wire to the bank and ground it that I could light a light bulb. It is all that makes sense. The boat is putting off a charge, repelling the super sensitive senses of the catfish. The catfish is designed to find things by his electrical sensing capacity. But his senses become overloaded by to much current. Like someone with super sensitive hearing, they can't take someone yelling in their ear. I have researched everything on the web. Whoever cracks this electrical impulse theory in the degree that it attracts fish rather than repel, will be rich. So far, the things I have used seem to have to much frequency. I need  less. But I have not tried a battery alone. Everything I have used is powered by a battery. We should talk privately. Don't want the world in on this


----------



## zedex

1gr8bldr said:


> We need to talk sometime. This has been a interest of mine for some time. Every fish has some ability to detect electrical impulses put off by bait fish. Sharks and my passion, catfish especially. I have pondered why on my river, 95% of the catfish stay 400 yds below the power house and come no closer. Why catfish are electrofished with little current of an old telephone. I have experimented with some weird things. I'll go even farther. When I am anchored sideways in the river and the water is smoking, NO fish, I repeat no fish will be caught downstream of the boat. Running 8 rods strecthed across a 24ft sea Ark, only the corner rods catch fish. I have seen it over and over and over. I ponder how the water crossing the aluminum boat, the atoms or whatever it is, is creating an electrical current.  When the water slows, you might catch a fish but when it cranks up, so I believe is the static electricity. I believe that if I would run a wire to the bank and ground it that I could light a light bulb. It is all that makes sense. The boat is putting off a charge, repelling the super sensitive senses of the catfish. The catfish is designed to find things by his electrical sensing capacity. But his senses become overloaded by to much current. Like someone with super sensitive hearing, they can't take someone yelling in their ear. I have researched everything on the web. Whoever cracks this electrical impulse theory in the degree that it attracts fish rather than repel, will be rich. So far, the things I have used seem to have to much frequency. I need  less. But I have not tried a battery alone. Everything I have used is powered by a battery. We should talk privately. Don't want the world in on this



 Go pm


----------



## Apex Predator

I'd be careful about disposing of batteries in the local waterways!  The EPA would prolly take away your b-day.


----------



## bluemarlin

Perfect.
Then when you get a bite just push a button on your electric reel and there you go..


----------



## zedex

Apex Predator said:


> I'd be careful about disposing of batteries in the local waterways!  The EPA would prolly take away your b-day.



Disposing of a battery and using one in bait or on a line would be different cases, I would think and I never use conventional batteries, only the button cells.

 But, yes, intentionally throwing batteries away in any waterway is illegal


----------



## mesena man

I built an air cannon that can launch a 1/2 lb bait and 6 oz sinker  150- 200 yds ...


----------



## ssiredfish

bluemarlin said:


> Perfect.
> Then when you get a bite just push a button on your electric reel and there you go..


----------



## doates

You can buy drones now pretty cheaply.


----------



## dtala

jerry russell said:


> Believe it or not we did when I was a teenager (bullet proof). I was never really afraid of getting chewed on but it is pretty dang hard to swim a long distance holding a 12 lb bonito. I do remember the swim backs being somewhat spirited!



dang, I thought my lil brother was the only idiot that did that...

Brother was fishing Destin years ago, off the jetties. Bonito bait kept ending up in the rocks on the hard outgoing tide so one of them swam it way out...at night.No No:No No:No No:

This was just after the movie Jaws came out.....


----------



## 2degrees

When we dive we have batteries in our watches and batteries in our computers.  I better hope the energy stays contained.  I would hate for sharks to start thinking the batteries were for food.


----------

